# Matte Eyeshadows



## kayluv (Aug 28, 2007)

I noticed that alot of folks do not use matte eyeshadows or if they do, it is rare. Is there a particular reason?


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 28, 2007)

I find them extremely difficult to blend and they look dry and chalky.  I mostly use mattes to define my crease (when I use them).


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 28, 2007)

I love matte shadows.  I think they give depth and sophistication to a look.  If I'm doing an eye, I use at least one matte shadow, if not more, because too much shimmer just looks really flat and there's no texture to it.  Shimmer shadows are pretty, but I think matte shadows are gorgeous because they're so unexpected.  I think a lot of people find them to be hard to blend and that's why they're not as common as shimmery colors, but i think they're the smoothest to blend and when there's fall out, it's not as easily detected unless it's a darker color.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 28, 2007)

i like matte shadows because sometimes its just not appropriate to be all glittery and shimmery like a disco ball in the workplace.


----------



## kayluv (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i like matte shadows because sometimes its just not appropriate to be all glittery and shimmery like a disco ball in the workplace._

 

I agree that glitter and shimmer can be overkill in the workplace.  I hardly ever see any tutorials featuring just matte shadows.  I have a few matte shadows but I use them to accent only.  I like matte colors but I have to learn how to blend them correctly.


----------



## righteothen (Aug 28, 2007)

I use matte shadows just as often as I use shimmery ones.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 28, 2007)

i love matte shadows and second many of the opinions macpixie gave.  i think when you see colors in the pot, matte shadows don't jump out at you like shinier ones (not as attractive).. imo, the color payoff of many mac matte shadows can be seen better than sparkly ones, especially in pics.


----------



## vica (Aug 28, 2007)

i love matte shadows cuz when theyre blended properly, it looks really soft and pretty.. too much shimmer isnt that flattering on my oily skin


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

Many are afraid to use them because of blending isssues....I say practice makes perfect...just keep using until you get it right...I so love matte shadows because they do balance out the shimmery ones...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Aug 28, 2007)

I really love matte shadows. I've mentioned in another post that I'm waiting for Matte2 to come out in September. I also like some shimmer and I frequently mix matte with shimmer. I do have days where I wear all matte shadows and blushes. I do have oily skin and matte can work better for me.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2007)

I agee with the above posters.  Mattes can be harder to blend, which turns people off.  I also think they don't have the same "wow" factor that alot of frosted/sparkling shadows have.  But, matte shadows do add dimension to eyeshadow combos and are great because they can give you a very refined and dignified look.  The othre thing is that alot of MAC mattes are kinda boring.  Most of them are neutrals and not bold colors.  Makeup Forever has some incredible mattes.  They have one that look like a matte version of Stars N' Rockets (to me).  It's beautiful.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 28, 2007)

Milan Minerals has some great Matte Color eyeshadow dusts.

http://www.milanminerals.com


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 29, 2007)

I love matte eyeshadows.  I second the rec for MUFE, they have beautiful matte shadows.  They are harder to blend, but I feel they give a more sophisticated look.

Here's a pic of my MUFE quad:


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2007)

I think that mattes, if applied properly, can produce a more sophisticated and beautiful result than a shimmery look.  They can be hard to apply.  BB makes some buttery textured mattes, that are pretty user friendly.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Aug 29, 2007)

i only have a few matte shadows- rule, nehru, mink pink, and showstopper (from the smokin eyes quad) and i actually use them all the time, paired with other frosty/shimmered shadows and i love the look. like rule and paradisco. i cannot wait for matte2 to come out!!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Aug 29, 2007)

I wear Swiss Chocolate every day in my crease! Matte squared is going to be an awesome collection for us matte lovers!  The colors are perfect, and we are all going to need some empty quads or a whole new 15 palette.  I plan to buy each of them!!


----------



## mello (Aug 29, 2007)

I only ever use mattes in my crease. I think I might buy a few more neutral mattes from MAC soon so I can experiment with them, as I agree that they look much more sophisticated than the shimmery or frosted shadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 29, 2007)

You can get MUFE shadows in a quad?!?!?!  Where?  How?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I love matte eyeshadows.  I second the rec for MUFE, they have beautiful matte shadows.  They are harder to blend, but I feel they give a more sophisticated look.

Here's a pic of my MUFE quad:




_


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_You can get MUFE shadows in a quad?!?!?!  Where?  How?_

 
I could be mistaken but I think you have to buy the quad and the shadows separately.

I think you can get them directly from Makeup Forever, at their boutiques.

Here are the palettes:

http://www.makeupforever.com/catalog...-up/44-10.html


----------



## IvyTrini (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't use matte shadows only because I don't like the texture.  Some of MAC's colours actually get hard and have to be scraped out of the pot.  Then it ends up being too chalky.  But I just went to the MAC Pro store and swatched some of the new colours in PRO line and THEY ARE AMAZING! They colours are intense and heavily pigmented and best of all they are butter smooth! They literally melt on the skin.  The texture is completely different.  I can't wait for the new matte colours to come out in the regular stores.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 30, 2007)

Which shades are these in the quad?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I love matte eyeshadows.  I second the rec for MUFE, they have beautiful matte shadows.  They are harder to blend, but I feel they give a more sophisticated look.

Here's a pic of my MUFE quad:





_


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I love matte eyeshadows.  I second the rec for MUFE, they have beautiful matte shadows.  They are harder to blend, but I feel they give a more sophisticated look.

Here's a pic of my MUFE quad:




_

 

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT QUAD!  I've spent months looking for a palette that would hold MUFE pans, and I can't find one at all.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_WHERE DID YOU GET THAT QUAD!  I've spent months looking for a palette that would hold MUFE pans, and I can't find one at all._

 
I think its the one from the makeupforever website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.makeupforever.com/catalog.../61-3/164.html


----------



## Saleemah (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I love matte eyeshadows.  I second the rec for MUFE, they have beautiful matte shadows.  They are harder to blend, but I feel they give a more sophisticated look.

Here's a pic of my MUFE quad:




_

 






Where did you buy that quad?  I love it, haven't seen anything like that here.


----------



## aziza (Sep 6, 2007)

aziajs answered your question earlier in the thread. MUFE boutiques or website.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 7, 2007)

dammit i hate to order things cuz i get too tempted lol


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 7, 2007)

I love mattes. Especially on the lid.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I wear Swiss Chocolate every day in my crease! Matte squared is going to be an awesome collection for us matte lovers!  The colors are perfect, and we are all going to need some empty quads or a whole new 15 palette.  I plan to buy each of them!!_

 
Ditto!  I LOVE Swiss Chocolate in my crease!  It somehow looks great with many color combos.  I also like Mystery (matte-ish) in my crease w/ cool colors.  A MAC MA on Livejournal recommended Rule as a great blending color in the crease for warmer skin tones....I plan to try this out soon.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

can someone tell me what colors are in that gorjus quad...me want!!


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yeah...speaking of matte eyeshadows...I get really annoyed when putting it on the lid, I had to pack it on since it kept fading. Grrrr I bought Newly Minted and Clarity and hated them both and returned them too. But I love matte shadows for the crease!

I don't know if I'm too off topic..lol...Speaking of MUFE....I just bought a MUFE quad and one eyeshadow which is basically a dupe of Mac Brown Script e/s...I was wondering other than #92 (Violet) e/s...what other MUFE eyeshadow colours can I get that are unique and cannot be found at Mac's permanent eyeshadow line? I need about 2-3 suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Prototype83 (Dec 12, 2008)

I love matte shadows, they're what I mostly use I use on my crease.  Love them on the lid as well...especially Tete-A-Tint and Newly Minted.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 12, 2008)

I love matte e/s..so chic and womanly.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 13, 2008)

I use matte eyeshadows to give definition in my crease. I like using them a lot and I blend them with shimmery eyeshadows to make a fading effect. I like Shadowy Lady and Carbon. Both of them are my favorite matte eyeshadows.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm 40+ so mattes are my best friend. 

Even when I do clients (any age) I prefer mostly matte and use shimmers to highlight the lid and/or soften the look. I think you get a much more interesting look if you combine. Most of the MAC Velvet shadows are essentially a matte with some shimmer thrown in. They may be a good bridge between the two. 

When I see some people with ALL frost on, I feel like they may be stuck in a rut. Too much frost...


----------



## bsquared (Dec 15, 2008)

Mattes are cool . . . I prefer other finishes just b/c they blend and go on easier but I don't shun mattes, lol.


----------



## xllmodelcece (Dec 15, 2008)

i love matte e/s i only have i think one or 2 but they can look soo pretty combined with the right color


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

I love mattes and the velvets... IMO, they're the best for crease colors.


----------



## User49 (Dec 15, 2008)

My favorite mac eyeshadow is Clarity (a matte2 shadow). I must admit I'm a bit of an eye make up girl so I don't often use matte shadows but I do like how strong they come out. Has anyone else tried the matte 2 shadows? Are there any colours I NEED other than clarity?? xx


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 15, 2008)

Before, MAC mattes were hard to work with for me, but now I can blend them much easier.  Just to echo what others have said, MUFE eyeshadows are the best mattes out there, IMO.  And they come in BRIGHT colors as well.  Very easy to work with.  

The only matte that I really like from MAC is Soft Brown e/s.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_My favorite mac eyeshadow is Clarity (a matte2 shadow). I must admit I'm a bit of an eye make up girl so I don't often use matte shadows but I do like how strong they come out. Has anyone else tried the matte 2 shadows? Are there any colours I NEED other than clarity?? xx_

 
well I can't tell you what you NEED per say as I haven't seen your stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I love Matte2 so much! I have Copperplate, Poison Pen and Graphology and I love all three a lot. I especially love Graphology as it's amazing to smoke out all purple looks. I'm actually planing on grabbing all matte2's as I hear they're phasing them out. On top of my want list right now are Blanc Type and Fig 1.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2008)

i love matte and shimmer together. i always try to use both whenever i do my looks. but for work, i tend to stick to mattes.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 2, 2010)

I love matte and shimmer shadows depending on my mood.


----------



## she (Jun 2, 2010)

i couldn't do without my matte's. i actually don't really feel like i have trouble blending them. my fav's are embark (my HG!), passionate and orange. i find them to be the most versatile of shadow finishes because you can use them on other parts of your face like for blushes, setting brows and countouring. <3 em


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost all of the MAC eyeshadows I own are mattes (and a couple of velvets). I faced the fact that I can't wear shimmer forever.


----------



## Senoj (Jun 3, 2010)

I used to shy away from them because they are harder to blend, at least for me and even some matte blushes are harder to blend. Now, I use matte colors more. I'm getting used to it because I can't always do the shimmery, frosty looks.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not a fan of matte e/s by MAC, but I love matte e/s by Urban Decay.  They give a very sophisticated look, are easily blendable, and come in great colors.  I do like MAC's Veluxe Pearl e/s.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 4, 2010)

I, personally, have A LOT of glitter eyeshadows and I'm really getting sick of it. Too much glitter is not good sometimes, it makes you look like a drag queen. I think matte eyeshadow sometimes makes you look a little more mature. Plus, you don't want all that glitter to fall off your lid to your whole face, would you?


----------



## summerlove (Jun 4, 2010)

I mostly own mattes, & maybe 4 or 5 shimmers.


----------



## MidnightGoddess (Jul 2, 2010)

I have recently come to appreciate mattes in a whole different way now. I love them for my crease. An eye full of shimmer makes my eyelid look chubby, not cute, the matte really deepens the look and make eyes more defined. Mattes are definitely a powerful weapon in your makeup aresenal!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 4, 2010)

i'm very picky with matte shadows!  i prefer matte2 since the texture is so much nicer.  i've found that satin shadows are a good substitute for mattes!  even though there is usually a hint of shimmer, some shadows like brule, don't have any.  they're so much easier to work with than mattes.  mattes suck more often than not.  i f'n hate shadowy lady.


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 4, 2010)

I do mostly for at work or during the day. Usually neutral colors.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 5, 2010)

I wear mattes and shimmers about equally... and find that they work best when blended with each other. I do have to laugh about the alleged 'rules' about being glittery in the workplace, since I'm wearing a copper glitter on my eyes RIGHT NOW! I don't believe in rules for makeup. Wear what makes you happy is what I say.
Some of the best mattes I've used have been from MUFE. They glide on like silk and blend beautifully. I LOVE that quad by the way. I have all those colors too! lol


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

For a long time, I would not use matte shadows, simply because I didn't like the texture and I felt that they were "chalky". In the last couple of weeks, I have sort of rediscovered this texture and I am actually enjoying the looks that I am coming up with. I find that they are more difficult to blend, but the results are beautiful and very classy. Though I am absolutely a die hard fan of veluxe pearl finishes, I must say that matte's are beginning to really grow on me.


----------



## Vixxan (Jul 6, 2010)

I love matte shadows but they can be a bit hard to blend. I actually like MAC's satin eye shadows better. They blend a lot better than matte eye shadows and look a lot like matte shadows when applied.


----------



## Mlle De Sade (Jul 9, 2010)

I LOVE matte shadows. I wish they were as easy to find in palettes as shimmer and glitter. When I first started wearing makeup all the shimmer and glitter frustrated me because I just didn't like the look (I like opaque color); if I'd known about mattes, I'd never have dropped out on makeup. As mentioned, I think matte is more sophisticated looking and glitter/shimmer can easily be overdone. 

I wish there was an 88 matte palette.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

I think mattes look really nice in photographs. They may be hard to work with but the final effect is beautiful.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree, I love using mattes for photos especially in the inner 1/3 of the eye. Sexy.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Does anyone like Folie? I can not get this to work for me..not too much color payoff..

I'm an NW 43/45


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been collecting the Matte2's and as many Matte pigments as I can get my hands on, and I just called the Gone but Not Forgotten number for Graphology and Clarity. They will be mine in a few short weeks!! <3

I've really grown to love Matte's. I think at first they scared me, but I took a chance and bought 4 Matte2's and Fell. In. Love.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mlle De Sade* 

 
_I LOVE matte shadows. I wish they were as easy to find in palettes as shimmer and glitter. When I first started wearing makeup all the shimmer and glitter frustrated me because I just didn't like the look (I like opaque color); if I'd known about mattes, I'd never have dropped out on makeup. As mentioned, I think matte is more sophisticated looking and glitter/shimmer can easily be overdone. 

I wish there was an 88 matte palette._

 
There is one 88 palette that is about half matte, half satin.
Coastal Scents: 88 Piece Makeup Palette


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 26, 2010)

I wish MAC wasn't phasing the Matte^2 formula out. They are great to work with. I also wish I had started out with matte shadows when I first found MAC and makeup in general. They look much better on me, and look well-balanced with my fave shimmery blushes. Thank goodness for MUFE


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I wish MAC wasn't phasing the Matte^2 formula out. They are great to work with._

 
Amen!  I LOVE the Matte2 shadows!  I don't understand a lot of MAC's business decisions, but I digress.  UD mattes are very nice, but I like the Matte2 color range better.


----------

